# cramp



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 
does anyone out there know how much 
TONIC WATER you have to drink to prevent 
CRAMP
is it an old wives tale 
ive been out and bought four litre packs 
if i have to drink loads of the stuff 
i ll be up all night weeing instead of jumping up and down
in agony 
i never realised how much cramp hurts
should i have bought the regular tonic water
ive bought the slimline variety 
ive also bought a litre of vodka to help it down 
cos im not that keen on tonic !!!!
thanks for all advice 
Cath


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Ha Ha if you drink enough of the Vodka and tonic you will sleep through the cramp so it will work...That might be what the old wives done lol

Val


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

YEP thats the plan 
seriously the pain is incredible 
and i cant drink a lit of voddy every night 
i know ive tried!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks 
cath


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Have you not been to dr he will give you something for it.I get it if I,v been on my feet all day or been walking a lot.I mostly get what I call restless legs drives me mad.Telling you to go to doctor I hav`nt been myself lol

Val


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I was always told that cramp was often a symptom of a lack of salt. When I was younger, slimmer and fitter I was a racing cyclist and we actually took salt tablets to avoid the terrible cramps that we got when racing.

Nowadays of course we're all told to limit our salt intake. Maybe that's why we're getting cramp?


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi thanks
im going to docs tomorrow
i just want to get thru tonight
atvb 
cath 
youve no idea how many spelling mistakes ive made writing this
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

ive just read the comment about salt so im going to have a packet of crisps 
i never eat crisps cos of the amt of salt in a pack so this will be a treat 
and ive got the munchies !!!!
thanks 
cath


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Cramps-in-the-Leg.htm

This is interesting reading ...looks like exercise is the answer..


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

jncrowe said:


> ive just read the comment about salt so im going to have a packet of crisps - i never eat crisps cos of the amt of salt in a pack so this will be a treat - and ive got the munchies !!!!thanks
> cath


Seriously, an extra bit of salt won't do you any harm, so sprinkle a bit extra on the crisps. It may not work immediately but all I do know is that it worked for me and my friends when we were cycling.

Let us know if it helps.


----------



## Janby (Jun 4, 2009)

Know where you are coming from Cath it's bloody agony!! + seems to go on for much longer than when you see it happen on the footie pitch. I have a 200ml glass(approx) before I go to bed when it's bothering me and it does seem to help. Have to flavour with some squash though hate the taste neat :roll:


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

wow
ive had a skim thru that 
thank you so very much
ive saved it and am going to read it tomorrow
when both my eyes are looking in the same direction
cath


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

If you are eating prepared foods, there is probably enough salt in them for a normal daily intake. If you are preparing fresh food, and are perspiring heavily, add extra salt to the meal before eating rather than extra when cooking - that way you can gauge how much extra you are taking.
In hot climates, we used to take Salt tablets, and I've seen people who reckoned heat didn't bother them collapse in a heap through lack of salt.

There is very little Quinine in Tonic Water, but if you have cramp attacks, your doctor can prescribe Quinine tablets which can help - but discuss it first as they do have some side effects.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

1`v just read the same thing but for restless legs ..not so nice .Don,t think ill read any more of it lol. Put the fear of god in you .... 

Val


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi thanks
i try not to eat processed food cos of the salt and other chemichals
but the crisps have gone down a treat 
im a bit worried about quinine tabs cos of the side effects but shall ask docky tomorrow
thanks 
cath


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

Both my mum and I suffer with lower leg and foot cramps, both we are told is lack of salt in our diets.

My mum 85 is given quinine on perscription by her doctor and it has stopped it, she only takes it when she knows the cramp is likely to happen. You do get to recognise the symptoms before you even get to bed.

I have a box of crampex next to my bed which is an over the counter cure, it takes around 15 minutes to kick in if you take one after getting cramp. I know however that if my feet are allowed to get too cold in the day or if I have worn tightly laced shoes I am highly likely to get cramp that night so take one just before bed. I have had great success with these.

There use to be a drink called Kira which was a multi flavoured fizzy drink but one they put quinine in and this was recommended for people who suffered from cramp, not sure it is on sale any more, very tasty though.

Just read this thread and I sound a bit like a parrot now :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopi...postorder=asc&highlight=lansoprazole&start=20

Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

with all that quninine you wont get many flies around you as they dont like it.
As others have said it may be a lack of salt. If we dont get any salt at all we die..thats a fact. Thats why the romans were paid partly in salt hence the name Salary. 
So take a good luck at your diet and see how much you actually get
look at the sodium content of the food and multiply this by 5 to get athe actual amount of salt.

It may also be a result of the cold and lack of excersize. these colder nights limbs that are not excersized can cramp up. Mine do. if i stretch me legs out i can then get cramp in my toes.

Let us know how you get on
Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> I was always told that cramp was often a symptom of a lack of salt. When I was younger, slimmer and fitter I was a racing cyclist and we actually took salt tablets to avoid the terrible cramps that we got when racing.
> 
> Nowadays of course we're all told to limit our salt intake. Maybe that's why we're getting cramp?


Salt tablets not a good idea. We used to have them when in the Persian Gulf on patrol until one guy got really sick and they discovered that the tabs weren't disolving. Best thing is to disolve the yabs in water and drink it. But more than likely you will just vomit it up.

Tonic water contains quinine in small amounts.

Try doing some stretching excersises especially for the legs.

Leg stretches

You'll find it difficult at first but soon you will be amazed how flexible you become.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Good hydration is really key in most elements of health. Muscles suffer as much with dehydration as other bits of us do, we know that headaches can be atributed to dehydration where the brain has less moisture around it, the same happens to muscles. In sporting activity cramp is related to the metabolism and absorption processes working faster denying the muscles the vital chemicals they need and they object by cramping. Plenty of fluids throughout the entire day and gentle exercise to maintain good blood circulation to the calf/leg muscles.

Hope it gets better soon, its nasty and very sore.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Well
thank you all
slept very well last night 
could have been the vodka 
kept socks on so feet were warm
no cramp at all
going to docs this aft 
we will see what she has to say
shes very nice but always looks sad 
when you come armed with a list 
atvb
Cath


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Quinine is the substance which is found in bitter lemon or quinine tabs supplied by your Doctor


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From my exerience cramp can have a variety of causes including lack of salt (sodium in particular), lack of calcium, trying to do exercise suddenly (commonly found in athletes etc who have not "warmed up" and hence increased the blood supply to the muscles) and other longer term causes such as reduced blood flow which can be a long term side effect of such things as diabetes.

Quinine is often used as a prevention for night time cramps and works very quickly (the first night I had it was blissful), I have not noticed any side effects.

Tonic water used to be used a sa source of quinine (back in the colonial days in India) but has virtually none now I believe, so although the vodka might have dilated your blood vessels the tonic would have virtually no effect.

Talking with your Doctor is the best answer - they can consider many more things than can be discussed here and they are professionals. And YES - it is mind-blowingly painful to be woken by in the middle of the night and the effects seem to last for hours.

Good luck, I hope you get some peaceful nights,

Dave


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

hi
just try this quick remedy next time you get cramp, with your thumb and finger pinch the little bit under your nose (in between the nostrils) as hard as you can but not so that it hurts, but what you can bare and hold until the cramp goes. it works for me, let me know how you get on. busterbear's advise also is spot on you need water to flush out your toxins and keep you hydrated, if you don't drink enough your liver will take away water from wherever it can get it and leave it dehydrated the liver keeps your blood thin (filters it) and so it pumped around easier and cirrculation is better. crumbs could go on and on. sorry 
ann


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to get cramp all the time, I was a scuba diving instructor and it got to the stage where sometimes I would have to cut a dive short, went to doctors he told me "Take one aspirin tablet a Day" I have and it is now years since I last had cramp.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Cath- used to get cramp a lot in the lower legs during the night. A friend told me to wear long socks in bed and it worked a treat.
Keith


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

chickann said:


> hi
> just try this quick remedy next time you get cramp, with your thumb and finger pinch the little bit under your nose (in between the nostrils) as hard as you can but not so that it hurts, but what you can bare and hold until the cramp goes. it works for me, let me know how you get on. busterbear's advise also is spot on you need water to flush out your toxins and keep you hydrated, if you don't drink enough your liver will take away water from wherever it can get it and leave it dehydrated the liver keeps your blood thin (filters it) and so it pumped around easier and cirrculation is better. crumbs could go on and on. sorry
> ann


Veering wildly off topic.

So why does the Doc prescribe water tablets as a measure against hypertension.

These tabs remove water from my system therefore making blood thicker(?) and harder to pump round my circulatory system.

Can you explain please....sorry for going off topic but this has always been a puzzle to me.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

water tables are given when blood pressure is dangerously high, just to get it down asap, and rid the body of excess sodium which is a contributing factor to hypertension,, but should not be used long term as they rid the body of potassium, magnesium, zinc, ect and overwork the kidneys. i guess no drugs cure one problem but only lead to other side effects. if water tables are getting rid of water then drinking more should be advised. i guess if you are on them long term you have the choice of having bad circulation or hypertension. hope i have explained this right.

.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a really bad leg cramp a couple of weeks ago, I almost cried with it, I have suffered with them for years, I have tried salt, no salt, tonic water, bananas etc. nothing worked so I went to my doctor here in france, he said it is lack of oxygen in the blood of the leg veins, he prescribed some lovely support stockings, you sleep with the foot of the bed elevated and you put the stockings on before you get up in the morning, I have not had cramp since wearing them, I also have an appointment with a vein specialist, I am so pleased, I wish I had gone to the doctor sooner. bambi 2


----------



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm watching this post with interest as I too occasionally suffer really painful night cramps. It got really bad earlier in the year so I went to the doctors and was prescribed quinine.

The quinine immediately stopped the night cramps but after my second course of treatment I suddenly developed a bad skin rash which itched like hell. I went back to the doctors and he confirmed a suspect allergy to the quinine. At his suggestion I stopped the second course and after the rash went away, tried again. Unfortunately the rash came back as soon as I started again so I can't take quinine any longer and would love to know if someone else has a reliable treatment.

Without a doubt, keeping feet warm helps - but wearing socks in bed is usually reserved for REALLY Cold evenings. Leg stretches as per the post linked above are the Only way I have found to recover from the after affects. They may also act as a good deterrent, but life's so busy I never seem to remember to do them routinely except for a few nights after a severe attack. 

Finally, good hydration is helpful so it's a fine balance when away in a motorhome between good hydration and having to get up in the middle of the night for the loo and disturbing the family.

Keep the suggestions coming - i'd love to find something else that helps.

Steve


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

byjingo said:


> I'm watching this post with interest as I too occasionally suffer really painful night cramps. It got really bad earlier in the year so I went to the doctors and was prescribed quinine.
> 
> The quinine immediately stopped the night cramps but after my second course of treatment I suddenly developed a bad skin rash which itched like hell. I went back to the doctors and he confirmed a suspect allergy to the quinine. At his suggestion I stopped the second course and after the rash went away, tried again. Unfortunately the rash came back as soon as I started again so I can't take quinine any longer and would love to know if someone else has a reliable treatment.
> 
> ...


keeping the legs warm will help alot as the warmth will open up veins and the capillaries alllowing the blood to flow smoother , never tried it but what about resting your legs on hot water bottles and lots of massaging the legs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I have a bout of leg cramp at night, I make sure I increase my salt intake a little for a few days, it seems to go away for a few months at a time.

I do get restless leg syndrome at night watching TV before going to bed, it's not as bad as cramp, but very annoying.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

A cube of Oxo dissolved in a cup of hot water can help and also makes a pleasant drink in this cold weather.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

It seems i am the odd one out on this. Few years ago i went to the chemist for some relief of cramp, the chemist said do i like bananas which i do so eat more of them and enjoy as the pills have same content.


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

saying that you should take salt might be over simplifying things... Often cramps are caused by lack of potassium. Therefore try eating a banana to ease the cramps.

Alternatively you could try an isotonic drink like this one... http://www.wiggle.co.uk/high5-zero-drink. I do a lot of training (a mid-life-crisis-athlete) and the Zero drink is ace.

Salt on it's own won't help... there should be enough salt in your diet unless you are sweating loads.


----------

